# contacter appestore à propos d'une application



## yabr (17 Avril 2009)

bonjour
savez vous comment contacter applestore à propos d'une application???

j'ai telechargé "blagues" gratuit ou 0.70 cts,là n'est pas le probleme...

seulement.....
dans la rubrique religion....blague diffuse des blagues à caractere antisemite...

quelle difference entre un juif et une pizza...,

comment faire??


----------



## kisco (17 Avril 2009)

salut,

je te conseille d'appeler un de ces numéros, et si ce n'est pas le bon service, leur demander de te rediriger au bon endroit


----------



## Gwen (17 Avril 2009)

Et c'est quoi la réponse? 

Non, sérieusement, je comprends que cela puisse être choquant, mais bon, ce sont des blagues éculées aussi. Le mec a du faire un copier collé des meilleures (Tout est relatif) blagues du net sans vérifier ce qu'il y avait dedans.

Comme disait Desproge, "on peut rire de tout, mais pas avec tout le monde"

Pour remédier à ça, contacte simplement Apple en allant sur ton compte iTunes Store puis, sur ta facture correspondant à ton achat, tu as la possibilité de cliquer sur un lien qui te mettra en contact avec le SAV Apple.


----------



## yabr (17 Avril 2009)

gwen a dit:


> Et c'est quoi la réponse?
> 
> Non, sérieusement, je comprends que cela puisse être choquant, mais bon, ce sont des blagues éculées aussi. Le mec a du faire un copier collé des meilleures (Tout est relatif) blagues du net sans vérifier ce qu'il y avait dedans.
> 
> ...


 
reponse ....le temps de cuisson...

desolé gwen peut etre pas d'humour mais ça me derange..


----------



## divoli (17 Avril 2009)

gwen a dit:


> Et c'est quoi la réponse?



Il suffit de la chercher sur internet; elle est de celles qui ne font pas franchement rire.

Effectivement, c'est quand même limite, je comprends yabr...


----------



## Gwen (17 Avril 2009)

yabr a dit:


> desolé gwen peut etre pas d'humour mais ça me derange..



Je n'ai pas remis en cause ton sens de l'humour, c'est justement pour cela que j'ai cité Desproge.

As-tu trouvé le lien sur ta facture? Car cela me pose problème aussi, même si ce n'est pas le genre d'humour qui me dérange personnellement, cela n'a en effet pas sa place sur l'AppStore.


----------



## yabr (17 Avril 2009)

gwen a dit:


> Je n'ai pas remis en cause ton sens de l'humour, c'est justement pour cela que j'ai cité Desproge.
> 
> As-tu trouvé le lien sur ta facture? Car cela me pose problème aussi, même si ce n'est pas le genre d'humour qui me dérange personnellement, cela n'a en effet pas sa place sur l'AppStore.


 

non pas eu le temps de chercher...j'ai voulu contacter l'organisme qui est l'auteur de cette application mais site italien....

le probleme de l'application blagues est qu'il n'y a pas de moderateur....chacun peut y mettre ce qu'il veut....

si quelqu'un sur le forum veut contacter l'applestore.....


----------



## FataMorgana (17 Avril 2009)

yabr a dit:


> reponse ....le temps de cuisson...
> 
> desolé gwen peut etre pas d'humour mais ça me derange..




En fait c'est même pas drole non?


----------



## Gwen (17 Avril 2009)

yabr a dit:


> le probleme de l'application blagues est qu'il n'y a pas de moderateur....chacun peut y mettre ce qu'il veut....



Dans ce cas, c'est plus problématique en effet.
Je ne pense pas que l'auteur veuille faire quoi que ce soit vu que c'est son gagne pain.

Par contre, Apple, peut être.


----------



## twinworld (21 Avril 2009)

yabr a dit:


> non pas eu le temps de chercher...j'ai voulu contacter l'organisme qui est l'auteur de cette application mais site italien....


il me semble que sur l'apple store, il y a un lien pour le support. Chaque fois que je les ai contacté pour un problème, quel qu'il soit, j'ai reçu une réponse. Essayez vous aussi.


----------



## sevensword7 (29 Avril 2009)

Certes la blague est de mauvais gout. (tout comme une pizza mal cuite )

Mais entre nous, qu'est-ce que tu crois que l'Appstore puisse y faire. 

De plus je pense qu'il n'ont tous simplement pas controlé toutes les blagues  ...


----------



## gabou009 (1 Mai 2009)

sevensword7 a dit:


> Certes la blague est de mauvais gout. (tout comme une pizza mal cuite )
> 
> Mais entre nous, qu'est-ce que tu crois que l'Appstore puisse y faire.
> 
> De plus je pense qu'il n'ont tous simplement pas controlé toutes les blagues  ...



Quest-ce qu'il peuvent faire?? Bah par commencer enlever l'application en question^^


----------



## wcone (14 Mai 2009)

Oui n'hésite pas à contacter Apple. Ils répondent relativement rapidement et sont aimables. J'avais eu un problème d'application, elle m'avait été remboursée (20).
Ici ce n'est pas la même situation mais je pense que tu seras encore plus écouté : Apple tient beaucoup au contenu de son store.
Tiens nous au courant de l'évolution du problème...


----------

